# Tractors, yes, tractors...



## ScrapMetal (Oct 9, 2011)

I was forced to retrieve some of my old iron from where it was stored so I took a few pics that I thought I'd share.  Sorry for the quality of the pics as I didn't think to take shots 'til after I had it loaded in their new "home".

John Deere Model B - 1941


----------



## ScrapMetal (Oct 9, 2011)

David Bradley <need to do some research on this one>
I also have an Allis Chalmers WD45 but unfortunately I can't find any pics of it and it's stored out at my BIL's farm.

-Ron


----------



## Tony Wells (Oct 9, 2011)

Reminds me of a 1958 40 series Deere I used to own. I didn't have a place to store it at one point, so an uncle of mine let me park it at his place. It was my fault, but I didn't check up on it very often, and he sold it. I didn't know about it until he died, so there was nothing I could do. I had a brush hog, disc, and a turning plow for it. All gone.

It was running, but only after I rewired he whole thing. Only thing I didn't like was a feature I never used, the extended rear axle. I kept running over and into trees when mowing. Things stuck out nearly 2 feet. They were intended to allow adjustment for row spacing. It didn't have the tricycle front end either, but adjustable wheel span. Wish I still had it.


----------



## pjf134 (Oct 9, 2011)

Scrapmetal,
 The guy next door to me had a David Bradley, looks the same as yours. It was a nice machine with a lot of torque from a small engine. What was nice you can put any motor on it, since it was belt drive and had some room to work with. He sold the thing because it took up too much room. That thing is still most likely being used, it was like a tank.
 Paul


----------



## ScrapMetal (Oct 10, 2011)

Tony,

I have been real careful in keeping a hold of my tractors.  Come real close to losing the Model B but it is safe now.  These have all been around my entire life as they belonged to my grandfather.  They are my "inheritance" in a way but most of all some of the last pieces of my grandfather that I can hold on to.  The last time I drove the Model B was back in about '71 or '72.  My grandpa's truck was stuck in a wash out on the farm so he put me up in the seat, told me to steer and push the gas while he got in the pickup.  The Allis (no pics, sorry), I remember helping him with the rebuild a bit back in, oh, say '78.  He'd already had both hips replaced but he would use his cane to drag parts across the ground that were too heavy to carry.  The David Bradley, I don't believe I ever saw it run.  It was always sitting back by a pile of scrap materials next to the barn, pretty much the area that I always played in.  Yep, lot's of memories go with those tractors.

Paul,

As I just said, I never actually saw the Bradley run.  Was always fascinated by it though, it's, well, it's just "sexy"  for lack of a better term.  Seems like a darn useful item and I have many (probably not all) of the accessories to go with it.  I have a harrow, plow, and disk attachments and you can already see the snow blade.  I have already restored the Allis to running condition (I have a front loader for it as well as a plow and set of disks.) that's why it's out on my BIL's place so he can get some use out of it.  He's one of the few people I would trust to take care of it for me as well so "win-win".

I'm planning on putting both the Deere and the Bradley back in to running condition.  The Deere, I believe, won't take a whole lot to get running but there is a ton of fixing/cleaning/cosmetics that need to be done.  The Bradley is anyone's guess as to what it'll take to roar again.  Should be interesting.

-Ron


----------



## Highpower (Oct 10, 2011)

ScrapMetal said:


> View attachment 81





ScrapMetal said:


> Yep, lot's of memories go with those tractors.
> 
> 
> -Ron


That model B sure does for me. Had an uncle that bought one and restored it back to showroom condition to use at his weekend place in the "country" - where he eventually moved to permanently. Lots of memories of trying not to loose any fingers rolling over that flywheel to start it!   (Didn't have the electric starter.) Things aways got interesting when you forgot to remove the coffee can from the exhaust stack. LOL!

Yep, good times and great memories....


----------



## Kennyd (Oct 10, 2011)

Cool stuff SM, I love the older stuff also.


----------

